# Converting 2002 Altima Transmission



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a 2002 2.5S Altima...I made the mistake of listening to my wife and buying an automatic. I want to find some resources to see if it is possible to convert the transmission to a manual. 

I'd like to know how much it's going to cost, if it's possible, the long term effects, etc.

If anyone has a website or knows of someone that would be able to help me obtain this infor, I would greatly appreciate it.

If you know of shops in the DC/MD/VA metro area, that would be cool too.

Thanks.

Sal


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*hold up*

convert it ? why? for the money you will pay you could build a hell of a project car.

I have been doing a LOT of reasearch into our tranny lately (RE4FOB/W) and it looks VERY solidly built. I am investigating valve body upgrades to reduce the shift time (currently my shift take ~0.6 seconds as measured by torque peaks on my dyno). If we could get the shifts down to 0.1 or 0.2 seconds that would drop the quarter mile time by at least 0.8 seconds if my reasoning is sound.

Also there are already people out there who will build you a higher stall but still streetable torque converter. (again from the dyno, it looks like about a 2700-3100 rpm stall is going to be good)

If you can drop you 60 foot time by even .1 seconds with a T/C mod that is 0.2 seconds off the quarter mile

Hmm, 0.2 plus 0.8 seconds is a full second from my 95 degree 1200 ft altitude 14.9 run and that puts me as an auto tranny in the 13 second arena WITHOUT slicks.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*FYI*

Also, did you know that the only gear in which the auto tranny has an engine brake is in first? The deceleration that you feel in 2 or 3 is simply the friction on the engine cause the auto tranny's clutch does NOT allow the force from the wheels to transfer to the tranny during coasting as it does in a normal engine brake


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

*Thanks, but....*

....I am not too concerned about improving my performance by a few seconds. I just really want a manual shgift....I love driving manual...the control, the feel, everything about it.

thanks for the info, though...you seem to know your stuff.

Sal


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

over at .net, we had a discussion about this and yes you can do this, if ya wanted to since your already spending the money, im shure you could put a maxima 6speed in it since its based of an altima....


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

good point altima freak dude.........remember with the Max tranny you get a HLSD too..........ummm...limited slip (ala hmmm....donuts)


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: FYI*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *Also, did you know that the only gear in which the auto tranny has an engine brake is in first? The deceleration that you feel in 2 or 3 is simply the friction on the engine cause the auto tranny's clutch does NOT allow the force from the wheels to transfer to the tranny during coasting as it does in a normal engine brake *


Please excuse my lack of knowledge. Is this better? Please explain a little more. This sounds very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*engine brake*

ummm, when you downshift in a manual tranny you slow down quite quickly due t to the engine, tranny and the weight of the car are transferred to the wheels as a load when you take your foot off the gas.

in the alti 3.5 this only happens in the auto in first gear, 2, 3 and D are hydraulically isolated. The engine does not act as a load in the top three gears.

this comes from the fact that the clutch is directional in those gears(one way only) you really have to get a service manual to understand it cause I don't fully understand how the auto tranny clutch works in this car. I am just passing on what I read

reading on what i posted earlier, i typo'ed. it should read that the force from the friction of the engine is not transferred to the wheels, while the drag from the tranny IS transferred to the wheels.

In a stick shift car if you want to slow down real fast, you drop 2 or 3 gears lower than where you are at and use the brakes. (this comes in handy when towing or doing 100+ on the interstate) in the alti auto tranny, downshifting to 2 or 3 does not make you slow down faster as it does in other automatic tranny's i have driven


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

nice point there SE Auto, if you have tried downshifting in our altys if your doing the 123D "stick" method all it will do is through your rpms a hell of alot higher and kill your tranny when it snaps back into the lower gear, it kill syour tranny if you dont plan on having your car for over 35000 miles. im not shure but i think this might stay in effect if there was a tranny swap in the car, im not shure on this but i think so.....


----------

